
Show HN: Hello Microsoft Graph – Use Microsoft Graph in Angular Project - Hongbo-Miao
https://github.com/Hongbo-Miao/microsoft-graph-angular
======
Hongbo-Miao
Hello Microsoft Graph!

Use Microsoft Graph to read your contacts and write to Excel in Angular app!

